# Darkroom materials list



## ksmattfish

Since this question comes up fairly often, maybe this could be stickied.  Folks can post any stuff I've forgotten, and other handy tools/materials they use.  If you have a question about equipment start a new thread.  

Some of this stuff is optional, and may also depend on the techniques and chems you are using.

*Basic equipment/materials for BW film developing*

darkroom or darkbag (film changing bag):  no safelight
developing tank with reels
thermometer
scissors
bottle cap opener:  for opening 35mm cassettes
string and clothes pins:  for hanging to dry
graduates, funnels, and storage jugs
timer
rubber gloves
towels
negative storage sheets

film developer
stop bath
fixer
hypo-clear:  fixer remover
photo-flo:  wetting agent


*Basic equipment/materials for BW printing*

darkroom with safelight
enlarger:  chassis, power supply, timer, lens, film carriers
multigrade contrast filter set 
easel:  holds the paper under the enlarger
trays:  depending on your methods you will need at least 3, they need to be larger than your paper size
tongs:  handy for moving prints without dipping hands in chems
timer or clock:  for timing how long prints are in chems
print washer:  there are a lot of options here from repeated soaks in a tray of clean, frequently replaced water to fancy commercially made models
print dryer:  a line with clothes pins, a screen (preferably fiberglass or aluminum), to fancy store bought models
graduates, funnels, and storage jugs
grain magnifier
print squeegee
towels
rubber gloves
canned air or blower brush
thermometer
sheet of glass:  for making contact prints

paper
paper developer
stop bath
fixer
hypo clear:  fixer remover for fiber paper


*Other stuff you may want*

spotting inks or spot pens
toner
tack iron, dry mount tissue, dry mount press
mat cutter
paper cutter
burn/dodge kit:  usually home made with cardboard and thin wire
radio:  it can be lonely in the dark


----------



## santino

a trashcan for messed up stuff


----------



## nealjpage

I say ditto on that radio. Especially if you're prone to the feeling that someone is going to sneak up on you even though you're alone in a locked room.:er:


----------



## ksmattfish

I also have a small vacuum cleaner I only use for cleaning darkroom and camera gear.  Don't use a vacuum that you use in the rest of your house, as you'll be draggin dust into the darkroom.


----------



## ksmattfish

santino said:
			
		

> a trashcan for messed up stuff



Possibly the most important tool for any artist.


----------



## LittleMan

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Possibly the most important tool for any artist.


The most used for sure...


----------



## darin3200

nealjpage said:
			
		

> I say ditto on that radio. Especially if you're prone to the feeling that someone is going to sneak up on you even though you're alone in a locked room.:er:


Yes, music or a radio is really important, it gets boring waiting sometimes. However, if the radio is turned up too loud it make it harder to hear people sneaking up on you


----------



## nealjpage

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Yes, music or a radio is really important, it gets boring waiting sometimes. However, if the radio is turned up too loud it make it harder to hear people sneaking up on you



True, but I guess I'd rather not hear 'em.  Sometimes best not to know, ya know?


----------

